# Best Band of the last 20 years.



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

OK, So here I am, working and bored, listening to the radio and having a little think about what I consider to be the best band (music) that there has been in the last 20 years. So this would not include the likes of the beatles, rolling stones et al.
My vote goes to the Kings Of Leon, but who gets your vote??


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Smashing Pumpkins or Nirvana...


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Muse. Early stuff was phenomenal. 
Same goes for blink 182. Not so much for the music. But the image and world wide recognition.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Foo fighters


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Stereophonics 
Foo Fighters


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Stereophonics
INXS
The Clash



Mark


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Got to be the SMITHS


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

> Got to be the SMITHS


Indeed but more than 20yrs ago


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2012)

Live acts:
James, best stuff more than 20yrs old but great live even now
The Arcade Fire

Studio:
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds
Massive Attack

Current Fave
Alabama Shakes, check their live stuff on Youtube


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

make it 35 and you might get something better


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

U2, Radiohead, Green Day

Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Marillion for me.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

can't believe Mumford and sons not on anyones list


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Muse without doubt.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Would also rate "floors and walls" a band that has been over looked considerably.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Some great bands being put forward on here, Arcade Fire woulkd be a close second for me. Keep em coming.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

The Jam - what a shame they didnt last longer


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

queen has to be a consideration although they barely scrape into the 20 year bracket


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't think The Jam and The Clash were still around twenty years ago?

The Cure were though. Just!


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

The jam are still around just not with Paul weller fronting them. Saw them a few years ago in Whitehaven they were excellent...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

AfterHouR said:


> The jam are still around just not with Paul weller fronting them. Saw them a few years ago in Whitehaven they were excellent...


A band consisting of their old bass player Bruce Foxton called wait for it "From The Jam" are doing the rounds.

The Jam ceased to exist after their final gig on Dec 11th 1982 in Brighton.

"The best band in the [email protected] world" as Paul Weller's dad used to say and the reason for my forum name.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

And there's me thinking you were a connoisseur of fruit conserves.

Alt J for me. Saw them on Jools Holland.
Gonna be big!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Nilesong said:


> And there's me thinking you were a connoisseur of fruit conserves.
> 
> Alt J for me. Saw them on Jools Holland.
> Gonna be big!


Hardly makes them the bast band of the LAST 20 YEARS does it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Spice Girls


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't think it goes far enough back for Black Lace. :?


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> can't believe Mumford and sons not on anyones list


Can't believe you would think they deserve to be! They are nothing special at all. They are just a take on age old folk music traditions. A genre of music that is nowhere near recognised enough. Not even close to being deserving of a top 10 place, let alone the number 1 spot over the last 20 years!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Reading throo some choices it is obvious that not only has the quality of music deteriorated in the last 20 years , so it seems has peoples taste !!!!!


----------



## JudgeVFR (Feb 18, 2011)

Pink Floyd without a doubt.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> Reading throo some choices it is obvious that not only has the quality of music deteriorated in the last 20 years , so it seems has peoples taste !!!!!


The Proclaimers,,,,,, !!!!!!!


----------



## WJPez (Nov 29, 2012)

Bon Jovi [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

WJPez said:


> Bon Jovi [smiley=guitarist.gif]


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

jamman said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Reading throo some choices it is obvious that not only has the quality of music deteriorated in the last 20 years , so it seems has peoples taste !!!!!
> ...


Thank you Jaman for reminding me of that wonderful duet ( not a band however ) but I am more of a Pink Floyd persom myself !!!! Mer xmas


----------



## MattyB (Jul 16, 2012)

Clutch, Rival Sons, Editors to name but three from varying genres.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Stone Roses, Nirvana, Radiohead to name a few


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

METALLICA ! :twisted: 8)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I love the way Floyd get mentioned in this thread even though they started in the 60's :lol: :lol:

Whats the criteria for this list, band formed in the last 20 years or had their hay day in the last 20 years.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Some great bands mentioned who simply don't qualify in the 20 year criteria. It really isn't as long ago as some of us old duffers think!

So, sticking to the criteria strictly I would go for Oasis, Foo Fighters and Green Day. By far the best live bands I've seen in that time.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


I've seen them at a few festivals Roddy and they (+ the crowd) put on a great show so respect where it's due.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Metallica. Awesome live too.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes they are ! Best live band i have seen!

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

jamman said:


> AfterHouR said:
> 
> 
> > The jam are still around just not with Paul weller fronting them. Saw them a few years ago in Whitehaven they were excellent...
> ...


You are right ' for legal reasons' lol they were called from the jam... but it was bruce Foxton and a baldy Rick Buckler on drums and the guy fronting cant' remember his name off hand but was superb, definately would give weller a run for his money.. lol

Little Boy Soldiers!!


----------



## Jefferey (Feb 9, 2013)

Stereophonics


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Jefferey said:


> Stereophonics


+1 :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Another Metallica vote which by my reckoning means they've won


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Pearl Jam 8)


----------



## SteveMack (Sep 30, 2012)

Without a doubt Green Day


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry to rain on your parade folks but we have a winner 

IRON MAIDEN !!!!!!

-bows-


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

Defo Green Day......My Dad and son are also fan's.... [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

One of the best current bands

Foals

excellent, download ... Inhaler, Olympic Airways, Spanish Sahara (and re mixes), Milk and Black Spiders, This Orient.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmmm. Can't speak for last 20 years, but for the 00's years my votes would be for Arctic Monkeys (Whatever People Say I Am, That's What I'm Not) and The Kooks (Inside In, Inside Out). Also, not best band, but one of my very favourite albums, 'The Courteeners - St Jude' is a truly incredible album, well worth a listen.

My votes for the next 10 years would be The XX, Alt J and my ultimate favourite at the moment, The Vaccines.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

The artic monkeys are fookin crap !!!! :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I would say the Foos.
I've seen KoL 3 times and what they lack is a frontman,Caleb is generally grumpy. They have got a bit up themselves IMO. The Rock God Grohl can still take the piss out of himself and the band and has fun doing it.


----------

